# repair for hairline cracks



## bikeshooter

I've been working on some cutting boards and some developed hairline cracks. ( hairline being about 1/64 or so) I ran across a clip on utube that suggested putting a bead of glue on top and using a shop vac underneath to pull the glue through. When you have glue on the underside, stop and tighten your clamp. It works!:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman

bikeshooter said:


> I've been working on some cutting boards and some developed hairline cracks. ( hairline being about 1/64 or so) I ran across a clip on utube that suggested putting a bead of glue on top and using a shop vac underneath to pull the glue through. When you have glue on the underside, stop and tighten your clamp. It works!:thumbsup:


I have my doubts as to how well that would work. If the crack is to be glued to be sealed, glue can be applied from both sides and forced in the crack by continued pressing...like packing a bearing.












 









.


----------



## TimPa

i use a dental pick to help the glue in, and sometimes some compressed air (low setting) to blow it in, then clamp it up. i have to say tho, that it is not always a 100% satisfaction when done.


----------



## Paicavi

bikeshooter said:


> I've been working on some cutting boards and some developed hairline cracks. ( hairline being about 1/64 or so) I ran across a clip on utube that suggested putting a bead of glue on top and using a shop vac underneath to pull the glue through. When you have glue on the underside, stop and tighten your clamp. It works!:thumbsup:


Hi bikeshooter, I just joined the forum so I wanted to say hi everyone first. I'm having a similar problem on an even smaller scale. I'm carving a very detailed 12" x 10" relief out of redwood and I just noticed a crack spearing in the midle. It's not bad yet but knowing redwood I know it will open. Since I'm in the middle of the project I don't know how to protect the wood from cracking more or at all for that matter. It changes colors with oils and I've put a LOT of work into this piece. Any suggestions anyone? Please???
Thanx


----------



## TimPa

a little superglue, and apply inside crack only (as well as you can).


----------



## Paicavi

TimPa said:


> a little superglue, and apply inside crack only (as well as you can).


The problem is that it is super small and right through the face of a caracter. Any ideas on how to get in thee wotput beeing noticeable?


----------



## Mizer

Welcome Paicavi!
CA, super glue, will tend to darken the wood for sure. What kind of finish are you going to be putting on this piece? I know that there is thin CA glue, you might try it and push it in with a razor blade and then rub in some wood dust to help blend in. I would try this on a scrap piece to see how much the color changes. 
I see that you are from Park City, maybe I should travel to Utah and personally inspect this hairline crack. Since I would be there anyway I might as well enjoy some of that fabulous Utah powder. If I could only convince my DW.


----------



## sawdustfactory

I make a lot of cutting boards and every once in a while when a crack opens up I use woodworking glue pushed down into the crack with a razor blade or dental pick and then sprinkle on some sawdust from whatever wood the board is made from (I empty out the canister on my ROS into old spice jars for just such use). Once dry just sand and finish.


----------



## Paicavi

That's a great idea. Do you suggest just use the glue and dust as a filler type of thing or also press it together to glue it shut. I wonder if I can just use it like putty. I finish the redwood with clear oil based stain to show the grain and colour. Some of this cracks are sooooo small though, but by experience I know they grow and even split the piece. Thanx for all your help guys
And BTW, yea Park City is not too shabby, maybe we can make a woodworking gathering here when the colours r in full. It is too die for


----------



## Paicavi

Hey Sawdust, so do u use something like Elmer's and mix the finish with shavings? I've been saving the red dust and I guess I'll just have go experiment now


----------



## kg7il

*Two method's to fill cracks*

One method I use is to run blue painter's tape down each side of the crack to protect as much as the visible grain as possible.

I then run a line of glue (of choice) along the crack and use a pliable spatula to force the glue in the crack. Much like forcing grout between tiles. The pliable spatula can be a autobody applicator or a pot cleaning thingy.


Another method that works very good with thinned glue is a syringe and needle. A diabetic, nurse friend or a *Veterinary Store *may be able to help obtain a new one. Avoid any used ones.

Adding matching sawdust to top layer for either method helps to blend the tone. 

One needs to observe the wood closely to determine if clamping is required or even desired. If the wood has begun to check and is not yet dry, any repair that is clamped is really going to stress the wood.


----------



## sawdustfactory

Sorry it took so long to answer... I haven't kept up on this thread. I put a little glue into the crack and then sprinkle on the dust and force it into the crack best I can with a putty knife. Sometimes takes 2 applications but it sands off easily and matches pretty good.


----------

